# Removing Pheromones from Wall Hive (How To)



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I do. And I think it's a good idea. But remember, I live in south Texas, and the word "pests" covers lots of territory down here. This is my reasoning:

You've gone to a lot of work to do a cut out. It's nasty, sticky, sweaty, miserable work. Unless you are extremely careful, there is at least a 50-50 chance something will move into that space. Another swarm of bees is certainly possible. Also of concern here, are ants, roaches, mice and rats. Not to mention SHB and wax moths.

I scrape out as much wax as I can. Then I use a bucket of water with a drop of bleach, and a small squirt of dish soap. I use a dishwashing brush, and try to scrub the studs, etc. I can't always do this, for instance on drywall, or insulation, but I do when I can.

If nothing else, AND when I can scrub, I spray the whole thing liberally with mosquito repellent. You know, Off, Cutter, etc. Bees don't like the smell of it, either.

I am not sure that PHEROMONES are exactly the concern, or if it's wax and honey. Or maybe all 3.

But try the mosquito spray. It's cheap, easy, and most folks don't mind having you spray something like that around.

Good luck!
Summer


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

the most important thing is to fill in the void. don't use spray foam ("great stuff"), as the bees can chew this, and if you have to tear out foam and comb at the same time, you will have some pissed off bees. use fiberglass insulation to fill the void.

deknow


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

The Last cutout I did the bees had chewed out a bowling ball size void in the fiberglass insulation, and they had only been in there for 3 days.
i guess if you really packed it in there tight it might deter them.......I always fill the void and entrance with GreatStuff and none of my cutout customers have called me back yet.....only started doing cutouts 2 years ago though


----------



## Justin3 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've tried the great stuff, but when you spray it gravity takes effect and it just seems to drop down the studs to the bottom plate. That not what I want when I have the cut out about 5-10 feet off the ground. How do you put it in large areas and make it work good??


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

so far every cutout I have done(3) the bees were in the floor joist. and the entrance where the vinal siding meets the brick. so I just pull up the floor and after removing all of the comb and wiping up the honey put about 2 or 3 cans of greatstuff in and put the floor back and go home. 
I can see where it wouldnt work in a wall. I think every cutout requires alot of engineering....Your going to run into some kind of unforseen problem with every one.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

Have done cut outs for years and I seal the places where the bees go into the structure with a good grade of bath-tub sealer and if the hole is to large Iput steel-woolin the hole then seal it with bath tub sealer,to stop it up. good luck rock.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Seal up. I've seen lots of removers who charge a premium for magic-bullet "pheromone abatement" snake oil, but we barely understand all the complexities of bees' pheromones. I can't imagine that these preparations provide everything they claim. Barrier repairs are the only (and much more more cost-effective) true preventative IMO.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

In the military we use STB, very strong bleach for biological and chemical abatement. What it doesn't kill, it breaks down chemically.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm... now I'm not an engineer or a chemist and I can't begin to quantify how much of a concern, but hypochlorite (bleach) dissolves lignin. Lignin gives wood its strength; not sure I'd want to be applying high-potency hypochlorite to structural members or roof/floor sheathing of my house!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I never tried soaking the wood. Got another fun project next day off. Reminds me of eggs and vinegar!


----------

